

Job Locations for July Who's Hiring Thread - wbills
http://wbills.posterous.com/59740254

======
a3camero
Hey, Vancouver's in Waterloo and Waterloo's underwater along the border with
the US.

Geocoding problem?

~~~
wbills
Yeah looks like there were a few bad geocodes that I didn't catch. paulitex's
idea further down about a standard format for these things would be really
nice to see b/c parsing out the locations in some cases was kind of a mess.

~~~
a3camero
It often is... Geocoding is a fun game.

I recently did a project with just geocoding in Ontario and it took a while to
fix all the various cases for the 600+ volunteer-entered locations. Bonus
points: only some (and different) geographical information was available for
each address. Postal codes/zip would be ideal for this.

------
paulitex
link to hiring thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2719028>

------
jorgeortiz85
Anecdotally, New York feels like a vibrant, budding startup scene. It's cool
to see the data corroborate that. New York had as many job postings as Palo
Alto and Mountain View combined.

~~~
Aloisius
_scratches head_

Comparing the city of New York with two small towns doesn't make a lot of
sense. Just from a geographical point of view, comparing it against the entire
San Francisco Bay Area would be far more apt comparison.

I suppose comparing just Manhattan to San Francisco proper would also work.

------
walexander
It would be useful to aggregate some of this based on a, say, 25 mile radius.
I think separating Cambridge from Boston, for example, obscures some of the
data here.

~~~
jleader
Not to mention for example "boston ma" vs. "boston ma." or "new york new york"
vs. "new york ny".

On the other hand, the size of area to aggregate probably depends on how close
you live to that area.

------
icey
It would be awesome to see something like this that tracked the frequency of
languages / frameworks desired over time.

~~~
paulitex
Maybe we as should design a little machine readable snippet that can
optionally be added to the end of posts. I'd suggest json as it's easy to
read/write and is popular. e.g

...post... {type: ["intern"], languages: ["ruby", "scala"], frameworks:
["rails", "lift"], location: {city: "vancouver", region: "bc", country:
"canada"}}

Simple schema, all optional keys: { type:
["intern"|"remote"|"h1b"|"fulltime"|"partime"], languages: [..self
explanatory..], frameworks: [..self explanatory..], location: <see below> }

location could be an object as I have it above, or a simple [long, lat] pair,
or a url to google maps such as
([http://maps.google.ca/maps?q=Vancouver,+British+Columbia&...](http://maps.google.ca/maps?q=Vancouver,+British+Columbia&hl=en&ll=49.273629,-123.097&spn=0.228031,0.617294&sll=49.891235,-97.15369&sspn=28.909861,79.013672&t=h&z=11&iwloc=A)).
[long, lat] is probably the simplest and most precise but it's difficult to
author/discover your own location.

~~~
gnosis
That reminds me of Geek Code:

<https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Geekcode>

Also, it would be great if HN allowed articles and comments to be tagged.

------
Shenglong
Beautiful data - thanks for this. I've been coaxed into making a presentation
to some other students here, and I'm collecting graphical data to make it more
interesting. Appreciated!

------
sciurus
There is a job in "boston ma." mistakenly placed on the map at Macon, Ga.

------
sylvinus
would be nice not to have the map boxed on the US... there are also dots
outside.

